# Can any 88m rangers/rangers give some insight?



## MB1228 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
    As you may have known I recently signed a contract for 88m option 40. I ship out 20100208. My question is (which I haven't been able to find anywhere) what is life like for a 88m ranger deployed and not deployed. I know its going to be real high speed and hopefully driving some trucks around. I have read that an 88m could also be assigned to the regimental headquarters and the support side of all the battalions, I would assume being assigned to either you would be doing a lot of driving (or not?). What I'm really trying to ask is what its like for the 88m rangers that are not on the support end and are deployed. Would I be doing lots of driving or would it just be a lot of details all day? If anyone could answer this that would be greatly appreciated. I would also like to know what its like on the other end of the spectrum ( being assigned to headquarters or the support end). 
                                  Thanks!
                                       MB


----------



## 0699 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would imagine being a truck driver means you'll be driving trucks a lot.

Never been in a Ranger (pretty sure it's always capitalized; just like "Marine" is always capitalized...) unit, but MC truck drivers drove trucks, no matter what kind of unit they were in.  Not too many high speed military trucks out there.


----------



## MB1228 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ahhh sorry Rangers I hope your not offended... hopefully one day I can have the privilege.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 26, 2009)

0699 said:


> Not too many high speed military trucks out there.



Dont you remember *Battletruck!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p2FqXjHOz4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, this is the part where guys with time in the 75th get to respond and everyone else gets to read.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 27, 2009)

Capitalize Ranger dickwad.

I really don’t know if I should tell you the truth because you seem so set on doing some crazy “highspeed” shit. You are going to be assigned to RSTB or RSC which are Regiments support sections.  To sum it up you will be driving trucks and no not combat vehicles actual trucks like fuel and logistical, also operating heavy equipment like those big pallet loaders. Deployed you will be helping in the day to day logistical operations like getting fuel for the combat vehicles and picking up supply pallets from the airfield.

Good luck!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 27, 2009)

This also means you will not be a "Ranger Truck driver" but just a truck driver for a Ranger Batt.  I would think hard about this, because once you get into a career field that is undermanned, it is pretty difficult to switch to another MOS.


----------



## Looon (Oct 27, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> Capitalize Ranger dickwad.
> 
> I really don’t know if I should tell you the truth because you seem so set on doing some crazy “highspeed” shit. You are going to be assigned to RSTB or RSC which are Regiments support sections.  To sum it up you will be driving trucks and no not combat vehicles actual trucks like fuel and logistical, also operating heavy equipment like those big pallet loaders. Deployed you will be helping in the day to day logistical operations like getting fuel for the combat vehicles and picking up supply pallets from the airfield.
> 
> Good luck!


This



Boondocksaint375 said:


> This also means you will not be a "Ranger Truck driver" but just a truck driver for a Ranger Batt.  I would think hard about this, because once you get into a career field that is undermanned, it is pretty difficult to switch to another MOS.


and this.

Do not take this MOS if you going to go there and then wonder why you aren't getting any trigger time.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 27, 2009)

MB1228, I think at this point you would do best to read read read and did I mention read the above suggestions and now shut your cake hole and go talk to a different recruiter if you don't like the answers you got from the first one.  Kind of like getting a second opinion from a doc.  You have enough info above to go away and talk to the ones who will be signing off on your shit.  Now move out smartly, or in your case just move out. 

p.s.  As stated above, capitalize Ranger or I will find you and snap your chubby little typing fingers off and make you give yourself a colon check.


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 27, 2009)

+1 on all of that.


----------



## MB1228 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys definitely gave me some good insight there and I already made a call to my recruiter. My apologies again for not capitalizing Ranger.


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 27, 2009)

Fuck I miss Rangers!!
Angry kids.  Gotta love em!

A truck driver in Ranger Regiment gets about as much respect as fleas on a shithouse rat.
Think it over.  11X is your best bet.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 28, 2009)

Really dude, you will not be a RANGER. Just a truckdriver.


----------



## SuburbanRanger275 (Oct 28, 2009)

Unless you've been specially recruited to drive Optimus Prime with a subdued paint job for a movie, you'd be better re-evaluate what it is you want to accomplish.


----------

